# Finding long term rent property in Javea in May



## dmitri (Jan 4, 2015)

Hi all,

I am in a situation where I am currently in UK, but will be going to Javea in the beginning of May. We'll have holiday apartment for 3 weeks. I was hoping to find something long term in those weeks. 

I spoke to one of the estate agents and was told that in May it will be very hard to find anything. So now I am thinking maybe find something online now and book it from UK. This will mean I won't even see the property and just have to trust the pictures.

Alternatively, I will have to arrange some other place for us to stay, maybe outside Spain, till September when more properties are on the market (I presume).

Please share your views, any advice is appreciated.

Cheers,
Dmitri


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

The majority of nice apartments will by now have bookings for the summer. 

Where are you staying in May and where do you want the long term rent to be?


----------



## dmitri (Jan 4, 2015)

Horlics said:


> The majority of nice apartments will by now have bookings for the summer.
> 
> Where are you staying in May and where do you want the long term rent to be?


We are staying in central Javea in May. We also want to rent an apartment long term in Javea.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

dmitri said:


> We are staying in central Javea in May. We also want to rent an apartment long term in Javea.


it shouldn't be too hard really - the agents & owners who deal with proper long term tenants aren't generally interested in holiday lets & vice versa


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

I agree with Xc... i am pretty sure I could tie down a long term let. There are properties behind the port which I have seen advertised as long term. There are a couple of agents who claim to specialise in long term lets, Hamiltons being one of them.


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

In some areas it's also worth having a look at some properties which are for sale as some sellers are willing to do long term rentals


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

MIL ANUNCIOS.COM - Anuncios de javea apartamento anual javea apartamento anual


----------



## dmitri (Jan 4, 2015)

xabiachica said:


> it shouldn't be too hard really - the agents & owners who deal with proper long term tenants aren't generally interested in holiday lets & vice versa


This does make sense, though I thought that if someone could not find someone for long term, they'd try to rent for holiday season at least. Anyway, I hope you are right.


----------



## dmitri (Jan 4, 2015)

Horlics said:


> I agree with Xc... i am pretty sure I could tie down a long term let. There are properties behind the port which I have seen advertised as long term. There are a couple of agents who claim to specialise in long term lets, Hamiltons being one of them.


I am in contact with couple of agencies who have some nice apartments. I am hoping to secure one this/next week.

Also thinking of getting an person to represent my interests while I am in. UK


----------



## dmitri (Jan 4, 2015)

Rabbitcat said:


> In some areas it's also worth having a look at some properties which are for sale as some sellers are willing to do long term rentals


Good idea, I will. Thank you.


----------

